

Exclusive Posters Support Important Causes - dmc320
http://www.helpink.org

======
dmc320
Help Ink is a collaborative project which uses the sale of premium and
exclusive screen prints to help charities in a really cool way. Each time
someone buys a poster, they will simultaneously choose a charity which they
would like their purchase to support.

I'd love some feedback on the site! Thanks!

